# Appropraite ANZSCO code for UX designer



## madhurimalhotra (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey All,

I am applying for PR 189 visa. I am a UX designer with B.tech in computer science engineering. I have worked as a UX designer from the beginning of my career and have about 5 yrs of experience. Which ANZSCO code shall I go for as there isn't any particular code for UX Designers. The code which has high quota, helps me get experience points for PR and skill assessment comes out positive . As per ACS list *multimedia specialist* is closest to my role.

As a UX Designer following are my roles and responsibilities:
1) Creating screens for web/ mobile applications
2) Gathering requirements
3) Carrying out usability testing

While going for skill assessment how many ANZSCO codes can we provide?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhurimalhotra said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am applying for PR 189 visa. I am a UX designer with B.tech in computer science engineering. I have worked as a UX designer from the beginning of my career and have about 5 yrs of experience. Which ANZSCO code shall I go for as there isn't any particular code for UX Designers. The code which has high quota, helps me get experience points for PR and skill assessment comes out positive . As per ACS list *multimedia specialist* is closest to my role.
> 
> ...


You can provide,only 1 code when you apply

But during assessment, if the assessor finds that he cannot assess you under the code that you have asked , but can assess you positive under some other, he may give you that choice.

It's not compulsory for the assessor to give you that choice.
It is entirely on his wisdom.
He can simply assess your application as unsuitable and return it also

Cheers


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1 (Sep 5, 2017)

You can use 261313code.


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Or you can use :

For UX designer with B Des degree, Appropriate role is Graphic designer in CSOL list.

Below are the details of role & responsibilities. 

UNIT GROUP 2324 GRAPHIC AND WEB DESIGNERS, AND ILLUSTRATORS


GRAPHIC AND WEB DESIGNERS, AND ILLUSTRATORS design information for visual and audio communication, publication and display using print, film, electronic, digital and other forms of visual and audio media.


Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Tasks Include:
determining the objectives and constraints of the design brief by consulting with clients and stakeholders
undertaking research and analyzing functional communication requirements
formulating design concepts for the subject to be communicated
preparing sketches, diagrams, illustrations and layouts to communicate design concepts
negotiating design solutions with clients, management, sales and production staff
selecting, specifying or recommending functional and aesthetic materials and media for publication, delivery or display
detailing and documenting the selected design for production
supervising or carrying out production in the chosen media
may archive information for future client use

Occupations:
232411 Graphic Designer 
232412 Illustrator 
232413 Multimedia Designer 
232414 Web Designer

232411 GRAPHIC DESIGNER

Alternative Title:
Graphic Artist

Plans, designs, develops and prepares information for publication and reproduction using text, symbols, pictures, colours and layout to achieve commercial and communication needs with particular emphasis on tailoring the message for the intended audience.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Exhibition Designer 
Film and Video Graphics Designer 
Publication Designer

232412 ILLUSTRATOR

Plans, designs, develops, and prepares pictures and diagrams to communicate messages, clarify meaning, assist in presentations and illustrate stories, using traditional and digital media such as drawing, painting, drafting, collage, models, photography, and image capture and manipulation software.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Animator 
Cartoonist 
Technical Illustrator

232413 MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER

Alternative Titles:
Digital Media Designer 
Interactive Media Designer

Plans, designs and develops the production of digitally delivered information, promotional content, instructional material and entertainment through online and recorded digital media using static and animated information, text, pictures, video and sound to produce information and entertainment tailored to an intended audience and purpose.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Instructional Designer

232414 WEB DESIGNER

Plans, designs, develops and prepares information for Internet publication with particular emphasis on the user interface, ease of navigation and location of information using text, pictures, animation, sound, colours, layout and data sources to deliver information tailored to an intended audience and purpose.
Skill Level: 1


----------



## rahuldudeja (Feb 3, 2020)

Which code did you finally use? I am in exactly the same situation and need help. 

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## AtulKr86 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi, wanted to know which ANZSCO code is best suited for my profile? Did B.Tech in Computer Science. Worked as Test Engineer for 3 years. Then did a Master in Design (M.Des) in UX and since then working as UX Designer+UX Lead for almost 5 years. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## chiayuchen (Dec 11, 2020)

madhurimalhotra said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am applying for PR 189 visa. I am a UX designer with B.tech in computer science engineering. I have worked as a UX designer from the beginning of my career and have about 5 yrs of experience. Which ANZSCO code shall I go for as there isn't any particular code for UX Designers. The code which has high quota, helps me get experience points for PR and skill assessment comes out positive . As per ACS list *multimedia specialist* is closest to my role.
> 
> ...


Hey, I am wondering did you have any luck in skill assessment as a UI/UX designer?


----------



## kiran_15oct (Aug 26, 2020)

AtulKr86 said:


> Hi, wanted to know which ANZSCO code is best suited for my profile? Did B.Tech in Computer Science. Worked as Test Engineer for 3 years. Then did a Master in Design (M.Des) in UX and since then working as UX Designer+UX Lead for almost 5 years. Any help is much appreciated.



Hi,
I too sort of have similar scenario and curious *under which category to apply*. Any suggestion?
Qualifications: *B.Tech in Computer Science, M.Des Interface Design*

ANZSCO 232414 - Web Designer 
OR
ANZSCO Code: 232411 Graphics Designer

Appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## kapilrajput (9 mo ago)

What Anzsco code is best suited for UX designers? 
I have heard they are going to introduce it under ICT 2611 category and code will be 261113.

Thanks


----------



## annamularny (6 mo ago)

kapilrajput said:


> What Anzsco code is best suited for UX designers?
> I have heard they are going to introduce it under ICT 2611 category and code will be 261113.
> 
> Thanks


Here is the answer

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/202109 Information Sheet - Web Designer.pdf?ver=2021-09-15-125410-163


----------



## annamularny (6 mo ago)

annamularny said:


> Here is the answer
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/202109 Information Sheet - Web Designer.pdf?ver=2021-09-15-125410-163





https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/202109%20Information%20Sheet%20-%20Web%20Designer.pdf?ver=2021-09-15-125410-163


----------



## kapilrajput (9 mo ago)

annamularny said:


> https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/202109%20Information%20Sheet%20-%20Web%20Designer.pdf?ver=2021-09-15-125410-163


I got this as well:








Unit Group 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts


ICT Business and Systems Analysts work with users to formulate system requirements, develop system plans and documentation, review and evaluate existing systems, and design and modify systems to meet users' business needs. Non-ICT Business Analysts (for example, Management Consultants) are...




www.abs.gov.au


----------



## annamularny (6 mo ago)

kapilrajput said:


> I got this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kapilrajput said:


> I got this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Unfortunately, 261113 User Experience Designer is not on skilled occupation list*


----------



## kapilrajput (9 mo ago)

annamularny said:


> *Unfortunately, 261113 User Experience Designer is not on skilled occupation list*


It's not about whether it is on the list or not, my confusion is only about the selection of the unit group as it belongs to ICT 2611 unit group.


----------



## gigith.k (6 mo ago)

Did you do the skill assessment? which code did you use?


----------



## rbiswas5888 (3 mo ago)

kapilrajput said:


> It's not about whether it is on the list or not, my confusion is only about the selection of the unit group as it belongs to ICT 2611 unit group.


 We can connect to acs.org.au (.pdf Link) they might do our skill assessment for UX designer. As per there documents they do ICT Major and Minor - General Skills Assessment. Both website and pdf links are attached.


----------

